
Have You People Noticed the New Past and Web Buttons on HN Posts? - nitin_flanker
This feature is awesome and helps one to have an in depth knowledge of the submitted post. It removes the burden of writing keystrings on Google.
======
detaro
for more details, official announcement was here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10223645](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10223645)

~~~
nitin_flanker
Thanks :)

------
vfc1
Had not noticed it before, thanks for pointing it out

~~~
nitin_flanker
The pleasure was all mine.

